# How do I get a Permanent Residency Stamp in my passport?



## Zephinism (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a British Citizen who moved to Australia, Melbourne, in late 2006 on a temporary visa. In 2009 I applied for permanent resident status and was accepted. However, I was given an electronic stamp or something of the sorts. When I have had to prove that I'm a permanent resident I have been asked, again and again, to show evidence of this. 
It has been a frustrating ordeal to explain that mine was done electronically and bring in a copy of the piece of paper I received when it was granted to me.

I renewed my British passport earlier this year and would like to have a stamp in my passport to show that I am a permanent resident, instead of carrying around 3 pages of evidence that they then have to check in a database.

How do I go about this? Do I go to the British embassy? The Immigration Office? Would I need to make an appointment? Does it carry an additional charge?

Thanks.


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

According to DIBP website, requests for a visa label can be made at an Australian
immigration office in Australia or an Australian Diplomatic Mission using form 1405

And of course, pay $70 for visa evidence charge.

Fees and charges for visas
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1405.pdf


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Be quick...*

Better be quick.. I think this rises to $150 on 1 July



liferiver said:


> According to DIBP website, requests for a visa label can be made at an Australian
> immigration office in Australia or an Australian Diplomatic Mission using form 1405
> 
> And of course, pay $70 for visa evidence charge.
> ...


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Better be quick.. I think this rises to $150 on 1 July


You kidding? That's > 100 % increase.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

It's true. The quote below comes from the immi website -
home/help/visa labels Sorry I can't paste the exact link.

"Visa Evidence Charge (VEC) changes

You do not need to have an Australian visa label in your passport and visa holders are no longer routinely issued visa labels. From 1 July 2014 the charge for a visa label is $150."



liferiver said:


> You kidding? That's > 100 % increase.


----------



## Zephinism (Jun 23, 2014)

Woah, well I'm in the city tomorrow so I'll have to jump on that chance then.

Hopefully no appointment is necessary to walk in and hand in the form.

Thank you both for your very helpful and informative replies!


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> It's true. The quote below comes from the immi website -
> home/help/visa labels Sorry I can't paste the exact link.
> 
> "Visa Evidence Charge (VEC) changes
> ...


Looks like they're using high fees to disincentivise people from applying for labels.

$150 dollars for a small piece of sticker, and a 2 mins worth of labor is just erm.... outrageous


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Good luck*

Good luck... Let us know how you go ... It will be interesting to know as they are clearly discouraging labels these days... cheers 



Zephinism said:


> Woah, well I'm in the city tomorrow so I'll have to jump on that chance then.
> 
> Hopefully no appointment is necessary to walk in and hand in the form.
> 
> Thank you both for your very helpful and informative replies!


----------



## Zephinism (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi again,

I went to 2 Lonsdale St in Melbourne and queued up at counter #26 which was clearly marked Visa Labels. The whole process took less than 10 minutes and the paperwork I had filled out (Form 1405) was not required. 

I was told that form is only required if I am willing to mail my passport and the form out and wait for them to return it.

There were signs about the increase to $150 on July 1st so that's most certainly going ahead, I was charged $70.

Thanks.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

That was quick and relatively straightforward. Thanks for keeping us in the loop. Cheers...


----------

